# Robot Explorador , Sin PIC



## Davidgk (Ago 23, 2012)

Buenas Compañeros , estaba tan aburrido que me dispuse a desarmar un par de viejos carritos a pilas y logre armar una linda armason , ahora lo que quiero , es que dicho aparato se maneje solo. Vi varios esquemas con PICs , pero lo que yo quiero es algo sin ellos , con un sensor de proximidad para esquivar , pero sin tener que comprar pics ni programar. Se podria lograr algo de eso ? Saludos !

Esta es una fotito del Armason


----------



## camarohero (Ago 23, 2012)

supongo que en el mejor de los casos se podría lograr
pero el pic te va a simplificar la vida 100% seguro
animate no es nada del otro mundo programar un pic, yo tambien les tenia miedo


----------



## electroconico (Ago 23, 2012)

Revisa Robotica BEAM.

Son robotcillos con comportamientos muy padres y sin microcontrolador,con ellos me inicie y hasta la fecha me singuen encantando por su simplicidad.

En general con estos robots se trata de imitar el comportamiento de algún insecto,etc...

Se hace mucho uso de compuertas logicas y temporizadores RC,sensores LDR , bumpers ,cada uno agregando nuevas habilidades.

Saludos!


----------



## Davidgk (Ago 24, 2012)

Bueno.. una Preguntita mas , en caso de usar PICs , que me recomendarían ? y Podrían ayudarme con el quemado del PIC ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 24, 2012)

Amigo antes de aventurarte el uso de PICs, debes conocer como funcionan y/o programarlos, empezando con simples rutinas.


----------



## Davidgk (Ago 24, 2012)

Presisamente por eso no queria usar PICs -.- , me puse a ver de la Robotica BEAM y me metere en eso, no quiero programar y no tengo un quemador para pics.


----------



## tannke (Ago 24, 2012)

Pues si realmente te gusta la electrónica y la digital en especial yo te recomentaría empezar a estudiar el tema de los microcontroladores, te abre todo un mundo de posiblidades. No te digo que ya para este proyecto, que haciendolo con lógica combinacional también te va a dar buenas satisfacciones cuando lo veas funcionar.
Pues eso, que cuando aprendas a manejarlos seguro disfrutaras.

Un saludo.


----------



## Davidgk (Ago 24, 2012)

Osea que en Todito el foro no hay ni un esquema para hacer algo como lo que pretendo. Que bien !


----------



## electroconico (Ago 24, 2012)

Davidgk dijo:


> Osea que en Todito el foro no hay ni un esquema para hacer algo como lo que pretendo. Que bien !



Es que si no sabes lo que buscas no lo vas a encontrar! 

A ver si viene alguien y te lo da ya armado y en tus manos!

Ley del minimo esfuerzo! hno:


----------



## Davidgk (Ago 25, 2012)

Lo busque , me revise todo el foro de robotica y no hay nada . Ahí tenes tu ley,


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 25, 2012)

Amigo, NO puedes pretender que te entreguen todo realizado en tus manos, no seria conveniente por el simple hecho que asi no se aprende. El metodo consiste en "ayudar" o inducir alternativas en base a la demanda.
Por ejem. expone lo que quieres realizar en forma detallada, cuales son tus nociones, que has experimentado hasta el momento, etc.


----------



## obeja22 (Ago 30, 2012)

Prueba hacer un seguidor de líneas con sensores infrarojos,compuertas basicas (NOT, AND, OR) y unos puentes H. Es muy fácil, ya después que entiendas la logica, te metes con microcontroladores.


----------



## robotmovil (Sep 2, 2012)

Hay aquí un buen tutorial de cómo hacer un primer robot
Eso si, incluye controlador y programación.

http://letsmakerobots.com/start


----------

